# Nutool MT question



## jlawrence (13 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
Been playing with my Nutool NWL-37, not really made anything at all just trying and get the hang of getting things round and parallel.
I fancy having a go at making some pens, but I can't find out what size taper the lathe has - obviously I need to know this in order to get the correct mandrel. Can anyone enlighten me ?


----------



## loz (13 Sep 2010)

Apparently this clark machine is same - and the docs say 1mt 

http://www.clarkeservice.co.uk/manuals/lathes/cwl12d.pdf


----------



## jlawrence (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks Loz, that link is very useful.


----------

